# Just few confirmations needed



## viktor89 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello all,

I started a thread few days ago but it got no response - I guess it was a long read but I'll try again and narrow it down more. 

I would like to lose fat. All the exercises I do are complex - squats 3 x weeks - deadlift 1x - bench 2x - row 2x - military press 1x - pull ups 2x and little accessory exercises on those days. 

I would also like my muscles to some what show lol 

So for the above all is complex exercises okay or should I start doing something else ? Although I have realized my strength gone up since I started. 

Should I start doing biceps and triceps one day and then chest and back other day and so forth ? 

Which is a more efficient way to achieve my goals?

Thanks


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 18, 2014)

If you're wanting to lose fat you need to start doing cardio. HIIT cardio is a great way to lose fat and retain muscle. You also need to look at your diet. Diet is the number one thing to tweak if you're wanting fat loss. Cardio will help burn the rest.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 18, 2014)

So complex exercises won't help ? 

Like right now I do complex exercises in strength training reps on Mon, Wed and Fri. Should I start doing some HIIT on the days in between ?

Has complex exercises ever give any one good looking body too ?


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I started a thread few days ago but it got no response - I guess it was a long read but I'll try again and narrow it down more.
> 
> ...



I'm going to give you my take on this program. You are going to invite injury or at a minimum some joint/tendon issues. Doing tri's and then benching the next day is not a good idea since the bench involves your tri's; same goes for bi's and back. Then there's your squatting 3x a week; overkill. With the deadlifted added in there, I'm shocked you can get out of bed in the morning.

Less is more in your case. I would recommend something like this; M- Legs, T-Chest and Tri's, W- Back and Bi's, T- Legs, F-Chest and Tri's, S- Back and Bi's, S-OFF. Truthfully, I hit one body part directly once a week, excluding calves (3x)


Plus what coltmc4545 said- solid advice.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 18, 2014)

Actually this is what I do as a workout- I should've been more specific

Monday: 

Olympic Squats (front squats because I just learned about those )
Benching
JS Rows
Accessory (low volume triceps and abs)

Wednesday:

Olympic Squats (Rear squats) 
Standing Military Press 
Deadlifts (if you pull 2.5x bodyweight do 3x5)
Pull ups(use weight if you need it)
Accessory (biceps and abs)

Friday:

Olympic Squats (front )
Benching 
Rows 
Accessory (low volume triceps and abs)

Tuesday and Thursday ( I do 20-30 min boxing )


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks like you want to do some powerbuilding.  Look into 5/3/1 bodybuilder style.  Should get you what you need.

Squatting too much right now IMO, especially with the DLs. You need to rotate those on a weekly basis to start.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Looks like you want to do some powerbuilding.  Look into 5/3/1 bodybuilder style.  Should get you what you need.
> 
> Squatting too much right now IMO, especially with the DLs. You need to rotate those on a weekly basis to start.



Rotate how ?

Could you elaborate please. 

Also, been doing this aforementioned workout since April 2014. Only muscle that takes long time to heal is my back after DL- it'll be at least until Saturday when I feel that I've done this DL.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 18, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> Rotate how ?
> 
> Could you elaborate please.
> 
> Also, been doing this aforementioned workout since April 2014. Only muscle that takes long time to heal is my back after DL- it'll be at least until Saturday when I feel that I've done this DL.




Look up the 5/3/1 spreadsheet on Google.  Also google 5/3/1 "bodybuilding template"  This version is a good mix between powerlifting strength and bodybuilding hypertrophy training.  Or look up 5x5 or the texas method.  You will see what I mean.  Good luck.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 18, 2014)

do cardio on your off days with the power lifting route.  when you add higher reps and do more of a BB routine you can do 20min of cardio post lifting.  

going on a walk here and there will help too......its nice outside, take advantage


----------

